# SVS Unveils a New Speaker Line Called Prime



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Several weeks ago SVS Sound planted a seed of curiosity on their Facebook feed. It was an image of a tattered brown box with “Top Secret” stamped on its side. The accompanying text read: “Our engineers have worked for nearly two years on a completely new SVS project! See (and hear) what they have been working on October 10th.” That date landed SVS’s announcement on Day One of the Rocky Mountain Audio Fest, and, once again, the burgeoning speaker manufacturer didn’t disappoint. Building on the success of their Ultra Speaker series, SVS officially unveiled a second (more affordable) speaker option called Prime, the subject of today’s product preview.










_SVS Sound's latest product announcement: Prime Speakers_​

As the old saying goes, never judge a book by its cover. Luckily for SVS, that timeless adage never seems to apply to anything the company creates; their latest auditory toys drip with absolutely gorgeous physical details, creating a high-end feast for the eyes. All four models are available in either premium black ash or high-grade piano gloss finishes. Adding to their exterior appeal, SVS has taken hints from its Ultra Speaker designs by endowing its Prime series with interesting non-traditional angles. With their cloth grills removed, the Prime Speaker models show-off gorgeous looking drivers secured by attractive hardware. A simple glance at these beauties speaks volumes, and we’re hoping their audio output rivals their visual appeal.

The Prime series has four models to select from: Prime Tower, Bookshelf, Center, and Satellite. These model designations are fairly self-explanatory. The Tower, Bookshelf, and Center speakers share similar components, including a 1-inch aluminum dome tweeter with a FEA-optimized diffuser. The Tower and Bookshelf models share inverted dome 6.25-inch woofers (the Tower features two), while the Tower completes its T-M-W-W design with a 4.5-inch mid-range driver. The center channel has an imposing array, featuring two 5.25-inch woofers deployed on the sides and a stacked T-M design with 3.5-inch mid-range driver.

According to technical specifications, SVS says that the larger Prime drivers feature polypropylene cones, an aluminum shorting ring for reduced distortion, a vented voice coil shorter, and all-new cast ABS-fiberglass-carbon composite baskets. Crossover components feature premium-grade capacitors, air-core inducers, and heavy-trace printed circuit boards. 

The Prime Satellite speaker possesses the same 1-inch tweeter as its larger brothers, in addition to a 4.5-inch woofer. The size of this model creates endless possibilities for speaker placement and a seamless integration into any Prime set-up.

The following are technical specifications for each model:







*Prime Tower:*
•	Floor Standing Tower Loudspeaker
•	Black ash and piano gloss black finish options.
•	5-way binding posts.
•	Dual 1.7” wide-flared rear-firing ports.
•	Cloth grille with pin/cup retention system.
•	Elastomer screw-in feet - adjustable for level.
•	Spiked metal screw-in feet included - adjustable for level.
•	Cabinet Dimensions: 36" (H) X 8" (W) X 10.8" (D).
•	Overall Dimensions: 36.6" (H) X 8" (W) X 11.6" (D) (includes grille, feet and binding posts).
•	Shipped Dimensions: 41.3" (H) X 14.1" (W) X 17.3" (D).
•	Weight Unboxed: 40.1 pounds.
•	Shipped Weight: 46.3 pounds







 *Prime Bookshelf:*
•	Bookshelf Loudspeaker
•	Black ash and piano gloss black finish options.
•	5-way binding posts.
•	1.7” wide-flared rear-firing port.
•	Cloth grille with pin/cup retention system.
•	Elastomer stick-on bumper feet (adds 3mm to height).
•	Cabinet Dimensions: 13.2" (H) X 8" (W) X 9.4" (D).
•	Overall Dimensions: 13.3" (H) X 8" (W) X 10.3" (D) (includes grille, binding posts and bumper feet).
•	Shipped Dimensions 2 Pack: 17.6" (H) X 22.4" (W) X 14.4” (D).
•	Weight Unboxed: 15.5 pounds.
•	Shipped Weight 2 Pack: 34.7 pounds







*Prime Center:*
•	Center Channel Loudspeaker
•	Black ash and piano gloss black finish options.
•	5-way binding posts.
•	Dual 1” wide-flared rear-firing ports.
•	Cloth grille with pin/cup retention system.
•	Elastomer stick-on bumper feet (adds 3mm to height).
•	Cabinet Dimensions: 7.6" (H) X 18.6" (W) X 8.3" (D).
•	Overall Dimensions: 7.7" (H) X 18.6" (W) X 9.2" (D) (includes grille, binding posts and bumper feet).
•	Shipped Dimensions: 12.2" (H) X 23" (W) X 13.4" (D).
•	Weight Unboxed: 20.2 pounds.
•	Shipped Weight: 23.3 pounds.







*Prime Satellite:*
•	Satellite Loudspeaker
•	Black ash and piano gloss black finish options.
•	5-way binding posts.
•	1” wide-flared rear-firing port.
•	Cloth grille with pin/cup retention system.
•	Elastomer stick-on bumper feet (adds 3mm to height).
•	Keyway bracket for easy and convenient wall mounting (includes extra bumper pads for wall stand-off).
•	Cabinet Dimensions: 8.75" (H) X 4.9" (W) X 5.53" (D).
•	Overall Dimensions: 8.85" (H) X 4.9" (W) X 6.3" (D) (includes grille, bracket, binding posts and bumper feet).
•	Shipped Dimensions 2 Pack: 11.7" (H) X 13.9" (W) X 8.9" (D).
•	Shipped Dimensions 3 Pack: 11.7" (H) X 20.3" (W) X 8.9" (D).
•	Weight Unboxed: 6.5 pounds.
•	Shipped Weight 2 Pack: 14.7 pounds.
•	Shipped Weight 3 Pack: 21.7 pounds.


Pre-ordering for Prime Speakers is open now with shipping starting in late October. Starting pricing for Ash finish models is incredibly affordable (Tower: $499 each, Bookshelf: $249 each, Center: $349 each, Satellite: $134 each); Piano Black finishes are slightly more expensive ($599, $299, $449, and $174, respectively).

In other SVS news, the company recently announced a deal with Best Buy. At some point in the near future, Best Buy Magnolia Design Centers will feature SVS subwoofers, making it that much easier for SVS to lower the boom on potential customers.

_Image Credits: SVS Sound _


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

I remember talking to the sales rep @ RMAF about these towers and they are 499.00 each for non-piano black, unless that has changed, any idea? 

BTW, they sounded nice and a great deal for a pair for $1k. :yikes:


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Picture_Shooter said:


> I remember talking to the sales rep @ RMAF about these towers and they are 499.00 each for non-piano black, unless that has changed, any idea?
> 
> BTW, they sounded nice and a great deal for a pair for $1k. :yikes:


Thanks for pointing that out, Mike...something that I didn't make clear in the preview.

Yes, the Ash finishes are between $40-$100 cheaper than the Piano Black finishes (depending on which speaker you're looking at). I've added in a complete price list at the end of the article. 

You're exactly right, if Piano Black isn't a concern, them you could potentially have a 5.0 package (L/C/R and sats) for just a tad over $1,600!


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Wayne and I heard the Prime series in two different system, a 2 channel setting and surround.

Look for reviews here at HTS, soon!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking forward to it, Dennis!


----------

